# Deadly Violet - 4th in supernatural thriller series - $1.99



## Tony Richards

Deadly Violet: The 4th Raine's Landing Novel (The Raine's Landing Supernatural Series)

By the author of Dark Rain (Book#1) and Speak of the Devil.

It may look like a perfectly ordinary New England town, a little larger than most. But Raine's Landing, Massachusetts, holds some very dark secrets. The real witches of Salem fled here just before the Trials of 1692, and the place has been full of magic - the good and the bad kind - ever since. And a curse hangs over the whole population ... there are so many people because nobody born here can ever leave.

It's late December now. People are getting ready for the holidays, scarcely guessing what is coming their way next. Because a psychic beggar girl in the town's Victorian past has gotten hold of a magical jewel that massively expands her powers - she has reached out with her mind through time itself, making contact with Raine's Landing in the present day. The only problem is, she's warped the fabric of reality by doing that. Rows of houses begin vanishing, with their occupants still inside. Bizarre creatures, some of them extremely dangerous, start to roam the streets. And if Ross, Cassie, and Doc Willets are going to stop their hometown from disappearing altogether, then they're going to need an awful lot of help.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

_"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan._

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tony -----------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks, dear Moderators!


----------



## Tony Richards

You can find out more about this series on my website -- see my signature below.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks so very much, Sean. And good luck with your own work.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Deadly Violet's_ first review is four stars and very favorable.


----------



## Tony Richards

This novel is a free gift for Xmas all of Tusday 18th December. Have a happy one!


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards

_Deadly Violet's_ second review is 5 stars and extremely favourable.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the third review shares the same opinion. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Deadly Violet_ now has a linked ToC.


----------



## Tony Richards

This novel is selling well, and at $2.99 (plus a 14 cent fee from Amazon) that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 is on its way within the next couple of months. Meanwhile, here's another chance to look at _Deadly Violet_.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 in the series is due on Kindle within a few weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's called _Speak of the Devil_.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's nearly ready ... but read this one first.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 should be up on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

That was a bit optimistic. It won't be ready for another month or so. Meanwhile, read this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm stilll working hard on novel #5 ... I'm on the fifth draft right now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to view it.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 should be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm not far off starting what's hopefully the final draft.


----------



## William L.K.

Looks like a great series! Best of luck!


----------



## Tony Richards

Many thanks, William.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Still_ working on Book #5 ... it's quite long, and a good deal more work than I thought. Meanwhile, there's _Deadly Violet_ to enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from vacation. Tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards

And it's done me good. I'm tearing through book #5 now. One or two more weeks, and it ought to be finished.


----------



## Tony Richards

Getting nearer to the final polish. Working on it all day every day.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, here's another chance to look at _Deadly Violet_.


----------



## Tony Richards

Not long now until Book #5 is out. So get this one read ... otherwise, you won't be sure what's going on later.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 due to be uploaded onto Kindle tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #5 is now available. News about it very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or read this one first. But you don't have to read them in order. Like any good series, really. You can just dip in and out.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take a look my my blog, Welcome to Raine's Landing. See my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll be adding to it very soon, with news of a good foreign trip.


----------



## Tony Richards

My blog has news of my latest trip abroad (only a short one, sad to say), some film opinion, and more news of my new and revamped books on Kindle. See the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

I have a brand-new novel coming out in a few weeks. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

A brand-new book of short stories is due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's new Raine's Landing novel due out very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's now out. but read this one first.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a terrific year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a short trip to Malta. Photos on my blog soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've new fiction due on Kindle soon ... a futuristic mystery this time.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are new photos up on my blog, from a trip to Malta this time. Take a look using the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope you like the new(ish) cover.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a new novel -- a vampire one this time -- due out from Samhain Publishing in September. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

See more about it on my blog. The link's below.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards

With still more to come real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just waiting to hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book 1# in this series is on its way onto KDP very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

And now book #1 in the series is out on KDP.


----------



## Tony Richards

Great new cover by Steve Upham, who also did this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

In fact, he's provided at least half the covers for my self-published e-books.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards

More full-length fiction due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

And some new short fiction, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just putting it together now.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's new longer fiction on the way quite soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published Kindles are on sale for 99c this month, including 3 Raine's Landing adventures, 2 large collections, and a brand-new haunted hotel chiller.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is still on, and might continue until the end of September.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction _will _continue through September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still a week of the sale left. Here's your chance to buy some full-length novels or large collections for the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over. Here's your last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

Even at full price, these full-length novels are great value, and the series isn't even finished yet.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is AGAIN.


----------



## Tony Richards

Join the dark and spooky fun.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll most likely be starting on a new Raine's Landing novel next year.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll let you know when it's out.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great 2015, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope this turns out to be a really special year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Read lots of good books ... like this one, for instance.


----------



## Tony Richards

And here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

More fiction of mine is coming onto Kindle very soon ... some of it next week, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've now a new collection up, with more fiction coming next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are now 2 new books on Kindle, a collection and some superhero fiction ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm writing #6 this year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction in a range of genres to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books for you to look at, including this highly-praised fantasy adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards

The new book's now out ... sf/detective fiction fusion. I _told _you there was a wide variety of genres in my work.


----------



## Tony Richards

A new publisher is interested in picking up this entire series, so this might be one of your last chances to pick up the Raine's Landing novels for a mere $3 and change.


----------



## Tony Richards

But so far it's still available.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's new fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm working on a new Raine's Landing novel right now. Read these and you'll be ready for it. It's a continuing story.


----------



## Tony Richards

Books from this series have begun to hit the Kindle sales ratings. Take a look at one and find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, including novellas and full-length supernatural thrillers like the Raine's Landing novels ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a new Raine's Landing novel in progress right now.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm about halfway through the first draft.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Available on Kindle, Nook, Kobo, and Smashwords.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards

And this sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 3 of the self-published novels in this series are still on sale ... 99c for a full-length dark urban fantasy novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

This sale isn't lasting for much longer, though.


----------



## Tony Richards

In fact, the sale of my self-published eBooks is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards

A sixth book is on the way in a couple of months. Check this series out. Read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is now over, but none of my self-published eBooks costs more than $2.99 (plus Amazon's delivery fee) and many of them are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's more on the way, including a new novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's a new one of these books coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's almost ready. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still working on the new novel But there are 5 more in the series to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards

Less than 2 weeks off from completing the new one in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's now out ... a new full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's now a sixth Raine's Landing novel on Kindle. See my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

Why not get the whole set?


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be more to come, too. The Raine's Landing saga isn't nearly finished yet.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just need to get a new crime novel finished first.


----------



## Tony Richards

While I'm doing that, take a look at the 6 current books in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards

If you're on Prime, you can read most of them for free.


----------



## Tony Richards

Free on Kindle Unlimited, like most of the other novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's true of the new one too.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I'm now working on the 7th novel in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's definitely not over yet. Why not catch up with the action?


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards

Crazy magician Woodard Raine features hugely in this fourth novel in the series.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's a creepy book, but funny too.


----------



## Tony Richards

I like to combine supernatural tension and humor.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that's true -- to one extent or another -- of the other 5 novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

A very Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards!!!


----------



## Tony Richards

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my full-length novels and larger collections are currently on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Why not take advantage while they're still at minimum price?


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel is still at sale price. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost the last chance to get a copy at this price.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my novels on Kindle are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards

This offer will not last much longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the offer applies especially to 5 out of 6 of the full-length novels in the Raine's Landing series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more on the way before too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including 5 of the 6 novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's still the case, guys. And much of the self-published fiction included in this offer first appeared in print, from conventional publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series of full-length supernatural novels is still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Yes, 4 of the 6 Raine's Landing novels -- there's a seventh on the way -- are now available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

That is a brand-new development.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards

But not longer than that. Grab some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Okay ... I've relented for just a few days more. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing everyone a terrific 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards

Do more reading this year. Here is a good place to start ... take a look at the reviews for these books if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tony Richards

Pick up a full-length novel from a much published, award shortlisted author for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Yes, this one is free for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's no longer free -- unless you're on KU -- but is at quite a special price for a full-length novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that isn't over yet. Many of these eBooks are still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel is no longer on Special Offer, but is still available at a terrific price. Take a look at the reviews for this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can get this full-length novel for just 99c. Take a look at the reviews to see what a bargain you are getting.


----------



## Tony Richards

Yes, this full-length novel is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the Special Offer continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

One of the novels in this series is free this weekend. And the rest are available on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #7 is on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

In the meantime, there are 6 of these novels on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

These novels are still on offer. Or why not buy the 5 collected ones and get a lot of reading for an even better price?


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm now up to Book 6 of this eight-book series.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more on the way this year.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel is still on Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

All the novels in this series are available in paperback or at a SPECIAL OFFER price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Have a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer is still on. Here's your chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Find out why people love this highly imaginative series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Nearly all of my eBooks are still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case, my friends.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks includes full-length novels and some Huge collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that includes all 6 novels in this supernatural thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Spacial Offer on this series of novels is still on ... with the seventh book due in a couple of months!


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of the fiction included in this Special Offer first went into print from professional publishing houses.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of these novels have great reviews on Amazon, and elsewhere.


----------



## Tony Richards

The 7th novel in the series in due in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's on it's way soon. Meanwhile, there are 6 earlier novels to get through.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

Catch up with this series of well-reviewed supernatural thrillers. Book # 7 is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards

Get this full-length novel for a great price or read it on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are also paperback editions of all these novels available.


----------



## Tony Richards

This novel is now available at the Minimum Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yes, the Sale is still on for this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the Sale continues. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 6 full-length novels in this series, with a 7th on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can begin reading them for free right now, or buy them for just $1.99 each.


----------



## Tony Richards

A terrific price for a full length novel, and the first two in the series were originally published  by HarperCollins US.


----------



## Tony Richards

A full-length novel at a good low price ... and take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

Magic, action, suspense and even some humor are to be found in this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are 2 more novels on the way. Catch up with this series now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Great series ... great reviews ... here's your chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all of my eBooks on Kindle are at a Special Offer Price at the moment ... including this long series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And if you're on KU, you can read them all.


----------



## Tony Richards

That still applies this month.


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards

There is now a 7th novel in the Raine's Landing supernatural series ... CIRCUS OF LOST SOULS.


----------



## Tony Richards

All the novels in this series are at Sale Price and available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

This highly praised series is ending next year with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or read the whole series on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

7 full-length supernatural thrillers, each available at a low Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my books on Kindle are available to read on KU. See the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that includes all 7 novels in this occult thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Magic, witchcraft, warlocks and demons ... all here in this supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards

With the eighth and last novel on the way next year. Here's your chance to catch up on the series, in eBook, paperback, or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

A blend of magic and action-adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards

The magicians in these novels are descendants of the witches of Salem ... the REAL ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 7 novels in this series are available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

They can also be purchased at a special offer price.

https://amzn.to/3CIfYpH


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's some great fantasy reading for 2022 ... there are 7 full-length novels in this series with just one to go.


----------



## Tony Richards

Available in Kindle, as a trade paperback, or Free to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are top reviews for this series, not only from readers but from review websites too.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins and then Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 7 novels so far in this series, with one more to come. Here's your chance to find out all about Raine's Landing, Mass, and its very strange inhabitants.


----------



## Tony Richards

$1.99 and available to read on KU.


----------

